# Snails in the gravel



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

Years ago by accident I got some snails that lived in the gravel. If you watched the gravel, it would move as the snails traveled thru it. I don’t know when it happened but they are gone now. I felt they were good to have, as they would clean up anything the fish missed. Does anyone know what they are called and are they good or bad for the tank.

DLH


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I have some that sound like that, they are called Malaysian Trumpet Snails. Im trapping them now if you are interested I can ship out a box early next week.









I got thousands more but did they look like these ones in the pic above?


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

Yup, that's them. I'll send you a PM with my address. Let me know what you need for the postage and handling.

DLH


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

got it and will do, im gonna collect thru sunday then monday morning send em on up, supposed to be near 60 all week in our area so no worries there.

Sunday I will drop you a PM for all that good stuff. I think its around 10 bucks to get em up there per weight. First Class is fast as well for us and cheaper but regional box might work too.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

All those little sprial cone shells are trumpet snails?


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

I love mts. They're especially good in undergravel filter systems and in planted tanks IMHO - they're like underwater earthworms.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ok I am seeing now that I will have to get me some of these guys!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

These guys will have a population takeover if you overfeed, keeping a decent stock of corydoras and feeding normal not excessively will give you the perfect amount of MTS your planted tank will need.

These are good for UGF systems as they consume all the crud under the plates and leave you poo trails to clean if that.

Ill have more, I am gonna trap them for a while still and if I need some I got a place that can supply them if needed.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

How do you go about trapping them little suckers?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Piece of zuchini?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

mec102778 said:


> Piece of zuchini?


I knew that was the usual...thought it would be something different for them?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Ken's spirulina and meat wafers are their crack.
Nothing else attracts them in droves like these wafers do, im even trapping them in floating worm feeder cups with a wafer in 2 hours after dark, by morning the RES has a hearty escargo breakfast.


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

chris oe said:


> I love mts. They're especially good in undergravel filter systems and in planted tanks IMHO - they're like underwater earthworms.


Underwater earthworms is how I thought of them too. Like chris oe said they're good around plants. I never saw any sign that they ate plants. 

Don't have any idea of why they died off. They couldn't have all died at once because I think they would have over whelmed the tank's system.


DLH


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

I think they're susceptible to copper, like other snails, and they can starve off if they don't have enough to eat (if the tank is too too clean) I think I've had that happen. I think they aren't interested in plants as such, just a little algae but mostly debris, left over fish food, things like that, so a tiny bit of strategic overfeeding helps.


----------

